# I have a WNR1000v2, should I get a new Rounter?



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Forums!

My family has a Netgear Wireless-N 150 router (WNR1000v2) which we got for free from Comcast. We've had some problems getting it to behave, sometimes it drops connection to either the MacBook or the MacBookPro in the house, and the two iPads can hardly ever get good enough signal. Dispite this, it works fine for the hardwired computers, a Dell XPS and a iMac. 

After attempting to upgrade the firmware manually, I found that there were a huge amount of people complaining that this router doesn't play well with Macs, and that they were having the same kind of issues (also, the router won't update to the latest firmware because it's from Comcast).

In light of this, I think that getting a new router makes sense, but I'd like to double check it all with you guys. Am I right? Is it worth the money to get a new router?

If I were to get a new one, which router should I get? We live in a 3 story skinny town house with a finished basement (so if signal can get there too it would be great). If you can't tell me a specific model to pick, what exactly should I look for in a router? I'm not really sure which specs to compare. Thanks for all your help!

-Note: I'm a relatively tech savvy guy, if you told me for instance that getting a specific router was a good idea, but that I'd have to change the settings or even install a different type of firmware (I've seen some online which look very enticing) I could probably do it without a problem. Don't let that restrict your advice. Thanks again!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

The biggest issue with wireless networks is usually interference from other devices. Check this link and go thru the steps for using Xirus, first. If you decide to get a new router, placing it in a central location, closest to where everyone typically uses their computers will get you the best signal. Don't put it in the basement if everyone uses their computers on the 3rd floor.

The newer Netgear routers seem pretty good. Stay away from Belkin or read reviews online at a site like Newegg.


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been shopping arround since this is the perfect time to be buying new electonics and I found this:

D-Link DGL-4500 Xtreme N Selectable Dual Band Gaming Router - 300Mbps, 802.11n, 4-Port, Gigabit

That looks enticing to me, as a pretty active gamer and would work well for the home office of a small business. There are some bad reviews, but it looks good to me, and on sale quite a bit! Anyone else think this looks good?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Memnarch1113, sorry, I don't know anything about that router to give you an opinion. You still need to have it installed correctly in a central location to get a good signal.


----------

